# Slimy, poisonous cane toads invade Sydney



## Sock Puppet (Mar 17, 2010)

*Published On:* 17-March-2010
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

BABY cane toads have been discovered, sparking fears that poisonous amphibians are breeding in the city. 

Six of the 24 toads caught by one pest control firm on land belonging to one factory were only 5cm long.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome.........not.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 17, 2010)

With the amount of toads being caught in that particular area, and the weather down here of late, I'd be guessing that they are in fact breeding. Rick Shine hasn't taken into account the "Shire Bubble" which in turn acts like a humidicrib and promotes growth and health for all living under it.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

call the army imo!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 17, 2010)

schizmz said:


> call the army imo!


 do what epa did to springfield....


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2010)

when they say 'wont survive the winter>>>" well do they mean the extent of the period of winter or the temp ..cause we have very cold nights even up here ..we get frosts too ,but that doesnt stop them from being here....Toowoomba is a hell cold place in winter ..yet they have them too ...so am a bit confused as to why they think they wouldnt survive a Sydney winter ..


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> do what epa did to springfield....


 exactly..the sooner tree hugging hippies realise what this toad is actually doing the sooner we can try to fix it...all life has value,dont get me wrong.. but when it's the plauge proportions the ct have now reached surely something must be done?.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

its just the media spin RBB so people dont panic imo."oh winter will kill em all" rofl... but as you know.. if they have em.. its to late now.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 17, 2010)

A reptile or amphibian can survive cold snaps without a problem, but the length of the cold snap, the amount of warm days in between and how the animal adapts to the environment to outlast the cold snap is detrimental. I have no doubt that an adult toad can survive a Sydney winter on average, but couldn't see them really thriving for the most part, though they may hook into a certain micro climate if they find the right one....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 17, 2010)

Just because they were the same size does not mean they were breeding imo, that group could have been transported down and the 5 cm ones were just the average size for morphlings of that year, which were transported along with the adults.
But I'm no toad expert so this is just speculation.
But its typical of people to jump on the Cane Toad invasion bandwagon without properly considering the facts.

Thanks Gex


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 17, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Just because they were the same size does not mean they were breeding imo, that group could have been transported down and the 5 cm ones were just the average size for morphlings of that year, which were transported along with the adults.
> But I'm no toad expert so this is just speculation.
> But its typical of people to jump on the Cane Toad invasion bandwagon without properly considering the facts.
> 
> Thanks Gex


Stop sticking up for the cane toads. :shock: 
kill em all! :evil:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 17, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Stop sticking up for the cane toads. :shock:
> kill em all! :evil:


I agree kill them by all any mean available, I'm just not convinced they are breeding just because they found 5 babies.

Thanks Gex


----------



## Magpie (Mar 17, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Just because they were the same size does not mean they were breeding imo, that group could have been transported down and the 5 cm ones were just the average size for morphlings of that year, which were transported along with the adults.
> But I'm no toad expert so this is just speculation.
> But its typical of people to jump on the Cane Toad invasion bandwagon without properly considering the facts.
> 
> Thanks Gex



The metamorphs are around 1-2cm usually.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 17, 2010)

Magpie said:


> The metamorphs are around 1-2cm usually.


Yes I know that, sorry i worded it wrong, i meant to say that the 5cm ones were most likely toads from the same season hence why they were roughly the same size


----------



## -Peter (Mar 17, 2010)

slimey?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes Peter, Taren Point is an industial area built on top of a swamp, pretty much everything that touches the ground out there is slimey..


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 17, 2010)

nooooo the dreaded cane toad stricks again hope it doesnt come down to sa, sydney people get your stomping boots out


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 17, 2010)

just put cat foood out


----------

